

How Many (Indie) Games I Sell - Part Two - ChrisXYZ
http://jeff-vogel.blogspot.com/2009/03/how-many-games-i-sell-part-two.html

======
pwk
The game he's writing about produced average revenue of around $4500 a month
for it's first two years, and is currently making around $1000 a month. That's
not enough data to plot a curve, but his long term revenue for a game seems
quite respectable, particularly when considering he has a stable of 12+ games
that are probably all still earning some amount.

------
sonpo
For me, this was not as interesting as Part One from a business/startup
standpoint, as there wasn't much more detail. But my inner "game creator" is
always excited to see a small player succeeding in this crowded arena. We
should all be so lucky to earn a living doing what we love - and not get sick
of it after all this time.

------
boredguy8
If you haven't played the "Exile" games, you should (if you can get them to
work on modern systems). They're very non-linear and a lot of fun. I remember
when I first bought these games in middle school.

------
ido
Thanks for the link, I'm surprised it drew so few comments.

